# Hit a natural wall...



## UncleSimit (Feb 28, 2011)

Still relatively a new member as I don't post much, bar one topic (http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/138994-looking-do-natty.html).

Anyway, since like June I've been slacking terribly at the gym and find it a chore to go there nowadays and so have lost abit of size and definitely gone down in the strength department.

On a positive note I've started and now enjoy squats...even if it isn't heavy at the moment. Though other than the rest of my routine is w*nk and my body has just become accustom to it.

Help me switch it up...


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

What i do is train every other day and sometimes every thrd day.I havent got the time to be training every day.Short routines back/legs/bis.... chest delts tris abs,Get in and out in under an hour.

Youve got great potential for bodybuilding a lot of lads would kill for genetics like yours,it would be a shame to waste it.

Out of interest what height/weight are you.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

If that's you in your avi mate you are huge for a natty!

I hit a wall, to the point i was eating well over growing reccomendations and wasn't growing, getting well stuck into SL 5x5 has helped.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

get a motivation on


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

When a routine starts to show diminishing results and boredom sets it's downhill fast for me unless I take a week or two off and come back doing something different. Keep the exercises you enjoy, but shake up your bodypart groupings and focus on different rep targets/loading and volume.

What's the routine that you've been doing?


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

As above mate I'm the same I focused on one muscle group for you it's legs for me it was chest I find also if you have a training parter it's good to try and beat them! Say of you train alone (which I was for a while) ask someone close to your size their stats lik I asked one fella who was lean but a gd size what he benches and he said 130 and I was only doing 100 that motivated me

To lift heavier as I thought he was smaller than me and now 4 weeks on I'm belching 120kgs for two! As above motivation is the key


----------



## GG1 (Nov 21, 2008)

I was in the same position as you, I took 1 month of and then started the stronglifts 5 x 5 programme. It was the best thing I ever did, motivation is sky high for me now and I am getting results all the time. I've caught the bug for powerlifting now as well.

Best of luck

GG1


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Do something different brother, switch up the routine, Up the weights, change rep ranges blah blah blah.... By the looks of your avi you already know what you're doing and you just need a kick up the ass so...

Stop being lazy and get yourself in the gym and do what you need to do

You got excellet genetics tho man


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Mix it up, like said. I only stick to the same routine for a maximum of a few months then i change it around. It works for me.


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

I can't offer any real advise to this as I suffer exact same problem.I can't seem to get motivated on all 3 main days at once..At the moment I'm same as you i've suddenly love doing legs and push really hard on legs days really hard.But I've lost any hunger for chest or back and somtimes miss a exercise or set as I simply feel I have no energy to do them.Not that theres anything phsically wrong with me its all mental.

I train by myself generally aswell and I think that's the problem bit of bordom!

Think mixing it up or getting a training partner is best way.I'm naturaly competative when I see someone lifting a weigth that's around my size I instantly want to lift it with 1 rep more LOL


----------



## UncleSimit (Feb 28, 2011)

Cheers for the replies.

Forgot I didn't post my current routine. I've cut it down to three days a week, missing shoulders out as I've been that unmotivated.....as cause I hate them with a passion :-/

Chest Tuesdays:

- Tilted dips (20 x 4)

- DB press (3x8-10)

- Barbell incline (3x8-10)

- DB flies or cable flies (3x8-10)

- Smith decline (3x8-10)

Back Thursdays

- Wide grip pull ups

- DB one armed bent over pull

- Close grip lat pull downs

- BB Bent over rows

- Deadlifts

Mix Saturdays

- Squats

- Leg press

- Leg extension

- Calf raises on smith

- dips & pull ups

- forearm curl

- bicep hammers or curls

- stood up cable pull downs for triceps

- leg raises

- sit ups

So yeah, my routine is all over the show at the moment and I'm just going through the motions. I use to have a gym partner, well a few but they've been useless mostly.

Going to do abit of searching and try and put together a new routine of some sort and finally get on the protein.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

-


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

If you're front and legs are as good as your back then you should be preparing to compete, that would give you the incentive to train as as a natural trainer consistency is key. Maybe change your routine around a little to stop the boredom, a lot of volume in there although it seems to be working.


----------



## GG1 (Nov 21, 2008)

UncleSimit said:


> Cheers for the replies.
> 
> Forgot I didn't post my current routine. I've cut it down to three days a week, missing shoulders out as I've been that unmotivated.....as cause I hate them with a passion :-/
> 
> ...


As I said before your routine mirrors what I used to do, 1st step I took when I lost motivation was to cut all the volume and train one body part per day only so x3 exercises for big muscle groups and x2 for small muscle groups BUT I did this for a while then went of training completely. Then started the stronglifts 5 x 5 and never looked back. Volume is less than the programme you have posted and as you say you like to out lift people, then this is the goal to train towards "being stronger than your average gym goer".

The best thing about the programme is that you see your progress each session and you can see your strength improving all the time which is motivating in itself.

You need a goal when your in any sport, check out some of the elitefts.com seminar videos on YouTube. Especially the ones by Jim wendler and Dave Tate, they explain that you need a goal better than I can.


----------



## Natural-Chris (Oct 6, 2011)

surprise the mind aswel as the body! i dont have a fixed routine i have the bodypart to the day but i decide what im gonna do in the gym i find its the best way


----------



## UncleSimit (Feb 28, 2011)

GG1 said:


> As I said before your routine mirrors what I used to do, 1st step I took when I lost motivation was to cut all the volume and train one body part per day only so x3 exercises for big muscle groups and x2 for small muscle groups BUT I did this for a while then went of training completely. Then started the stronglifts 5 x 5 and never looked back. Volume is less than the programme you have posted and as you say you like to out lift people, then this is the goal to train towards "being stronger than your average gym goer".
> 
> The best thing about the programme is that you see your progress each session and you can see your strength improving all the time which is motivating in itself.
> 
> You need a goal when your in any sport, check out some of the elitefts.com seminar videos on YouTube. Especially the ones by Jim wendler and Dave Tate, they explain that you need a goal better than I can.


Nice one for the heads up, I'll check them videos out.

I definitely agree with you with regards to having a goal - I don't have one! (other than wanting to compete). To be honest I'm not that bothered about strength as much as I was, more about size though I guess they kind of both go hand in hand. I'm going to give that 5x5 routine a go anyway and see how I get on. Took a few posing pix the other night too, just so I could get an idea of the muscle groups I need/want to work on most. I might post them up here and get some feedback from any of the lads who do comps.

Cheers again.


----------

